# Check out this Canadian plow company (not JD)



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tymusic

http://www.snowmagazineonline.com/news/news.asp?ID=617


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

what a joke that guy is! the guy doesn't have any business doing a snow removal.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

1400 driveways x min $200= $280,000. Pretty good scam, just have to change company names every year. Grandview, maybe I am from Ottawa?


----------



## tman3007 (Jul 15, 2007)

Holy scam Batman!!! That guy will get his in the end:angry:


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

don't know what the deal is there. but something seems seriously wrong with that picture.
he must have the worst reputation and be the most hated guy in town.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

is his name BOB?


----------



## sonicblue2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

I think his name is the giveaway....."PUT-IN-SKI" ???? Bend over and I will PUTINSKI.!!!
Wow thats a raw deal for a lot of people..


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Can you imagine the phone calls he got!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That's the craziest thing I've read in a long time. I wish the article would've stated how many accounts he's successfully serviced in previous years. 1400 is an incredible number of clients to service and it doesn't sound like he's got the equipment to do near that amount.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Camden;462167 said:


> That's the craziest thing I've read in a long time. I wish the article would've stated how many accounts he's successfully serviced in previous years. 1400 is an incredible number of clients to service and it doesn't sound like he's got the equipment to do near that amount.


nor a two hundred a piece would he want to or be profitable.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

:bluebounc*i Think We Should All Invest A Little Of Our Own Money Start A New Company In That Town And Let Jd Run It For Us *payuppayuppayup


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Hahaha, that Tony guy is definetely a crook ! I'm from Ottawa & all you here about in the snow bizz down here is how bad he is. He keeps coming up with the most awkward excusses, but it doesn't seem to bother him I guess??? Actually, in total he has 4000 snow clients. CBC did a report on him last year for the same crap he pulled off. Check it out on YOUTUBE under Tonys snowblowing.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok, so @ four thousand snow clients, if one equipment operator looks after 50 clients in an area, that means Tony would have to have 80 tractors & operators!! Thats some serious equipment fleet....but the problem is he doesn't have that!!!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

There is more excuses in that story than Ive used in my lifetime! WOW!


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

What a P O S this guy is. I wouldn't be surprised if his equipment did get sabotaged-by his customers. He is a disgrace to the industry.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Wow, 4000 clients sounds like an amazing feat! He must have had an entire team of salespeople alone, not counting the actual snow remooval workers and book keepers! 

And up until a few years ago he had absolutely no complaints! Sounds like somebody like a son took over the profitable business and ran it into the ground... payup


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Here TODAY, gone TO MAUI.
What a jerk :angry:
Quite a scam, sounds like $800,000 a year he's trotting off with, but what goes around comes around eventually.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

nickplowing1972;462185 said:


> :bluebounc*i Think We Should All Invest A Little Of Our Own Money Start A New Company In That Town And Let Jd Run It For Us *


No Doubt. How did he sign up 1,400 idiots ... uuuh ... homeowners. Let alone to give him two checks ahead of time.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

wow thats all I can say. So where did the money go? that would be my question

DRAMAAAATICALLY!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Scottscape;462452 said:


> wow thats all I can say. So where did the money go? that would be my question
> 
> DRAMAAAATICALLY!!


well he sure as heck didnt buy more tractors. ya heck we should start a company up there take all 4000 people of his we would have quite a large foot in the door


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

"I don't have the money right now: I've lost all my business," he said. "I'm going to have to pay it back in the spring when I start my roofing business again."

Yah, I'm sure he'll have tons of roofing work lined up in the spring! Sign me up for two.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

If you lokk on you tube, and search for Tonys snow blowing there are news stories on there. One guy if *****ing about the job that they did. WHAT DO YOU EXPECT FOR $200.00 FOR THE WHOLE SEASON. Cheap *ss people!


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

*I don't see the problem....It is Ottawa after all.........With all the hot air coming from Parliament Hill.......the snow should melt within hours.....................*tymusictymusic


----------



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

how the hell ... $200 ??? That's probably the charge just for one storm... jeez


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Youtube has 2 stories 1 from 2005 and one from 2006 and probably another in the works for this year.

The best video is at


----------



## bill8379 (Dec 9, 2007)

There was a local kid running around my neighbor where I do a lot of work. He was offering the driveway to be cleared for the entire winter (5 months or so) for $50.

I actually got that info while doing an estimate, I said, WHAT? lol, I wouldn't even do your drive way for $50 a month. She told me the kid would use his dad's snow blower and wanted 100 customers at $50 a winter.

I did'nt get my estimate but I bet she bit the bait the kid offered up. Lots of stupid people out there.

Edit: I just looked at that you tube video. Man that guy has the equipment, he's loaded. And those first few customers who were interviewed saying they were cardiac paitients, and that old man that complained that it snow and it wasn't cleared till the next mourning... F him. I would drop that customer or completley ignore him. I got a customer just like him. She phones me and tells me that she's going to a funeral at 9am, come and shovel the drive way (10 cm) I ignore her. She phoned me the time before, She has to take her husband to the hospital, I ignore her. WHat if it's an emergency?? I tell them to phone 911.

ONe time we it stopped snowing at 3pm Dec 31 last year. We went out to clear 30-35 cm of snow. ALmost every damn customer phoned me complaining they couldn't get out. "I'm a cardiac patient and have got to new years eve party" etc. we finished at 2am Jan 1st. Not a god damn thank you from any of them, well maybe some of them. But other's left me 5-6 messages.

Almost all the other companys phoned up their guys and told them to come to work Jan 1 in the mourning. Some people waited 3 days to have their people come and clear their drive way. I don't feel sorry for any of those Tony Snow blowing customers, for $200 a Winter.. wait your turn. (thats half what I charge)


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

sk187;462739 said:


> Youtube has 2 stories 1 from 2005 and one from 2006 and probably another in the works for this year.
> 
> The best video is at


It says in the video he has 4000 driveways.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

substitute "britney" with "tony". lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Epic Lawn Care;462510 said:


> If you lokk on you tube, and search for Tonys snow blowing there are news stories on there. One guy if *****ing about the job that they did. WHAT DO YOU EXPECT FOR $200.00 FOR THE WHOLE SEASON. Cheap *ss people!


I'm completely with you Epic.

My cheapest is $450 for the season.

Here's what I think.

That for the $200, he can run a scam like this. Most people aren't going to sue for the $200, it's just not worth the effort.

If he can move around for 3-4 years and do this, put even 50% of the money in the bank, then you're good to go.

Now, I realize there's way to track where money goes, but at the same time, if he IS really scamming people, I'm sure he knows of ways of hiding money.

I don't understand what tractor's he's using that have broken brakes???

After watching the videos... you know what... screw his customers.

Every SINGLE one of them couldn't believe the deal they were getting.

It would IMMEDIATELY send up a red flag if someone was really that much cheaper than everyone else.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

What I would like to know is how exactly do the brakes fail on that many tractors at the same time?

Seems odd...


----------



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm going to put flyers like that to get more customers... except *$200 for plowing!!

and underneath ( * Only for first push * )


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Sabotage man that's how. All of his competitors are doing it. Oh wait I think it was cause the manufacture sucks. Or wait maybe cause he sucks, yeah that sounds better. That's the funniest thing I have seen in awhile. He has all the equipment to do it though thats for dang sure, holy crap. Why snow blowers though? For the places hes cleaning up it looks like he'd be buying more windows than anything else.


----------



## bill8379 (Dec 9, 2007)

What would a steel rod or brick in the snow do to one of those large snow blower?

on my small ones, the worst that could happen is bent auger, broken shear pin.


He must have been intending to do this work, he certainly had a ton of equipment. But plows may have been a better way to go. Front plow and pull back plow. But even then, if he really did have 4000 customers, he would need 40+ trucks wouldn't he?

btw, his Snow Blowing business is separate from his roofing co., I went their web site and he has his actually contract. I downloaded it in word format.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Tony has 17 tractors and 8 trucks.

You can read the memo he sent out last year about the awful service the previous year at

http://www.idiotalert.com/tony.pdf

A great blog from this guy who is a tonys customer is here

http://reviewottawa.blogspot.com/2007/02/tonys-snowblowing-tonys-roofing.html


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Arent most of those tractors all hydostatic? 

I know it was already said but he has 4,000 driveways @ $200-$275. That means if you average the two numbers its $237 X 4,000 (if he could do them all) is $950,000. Not to bad since he only does half of them.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Its kinda strange all his brakes etc are shot all at once...If It wasn't a scam...It was sure bad business.
What a guy.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

poncho62;462524 said:


> *I don't see the problem....It is Ottawa after all.........With all the hot air coming from Parliament Hill.......the snow should melt within hours.....................*tymusictymusic


Hey Poncho...how come there isn't a plow on that hotrod?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i think someone should invite him to come on plowsite.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Even the city bylaw office revoked his snowplow contractor licence!!! These are orange plates we have to have visible on the back racks of trucks. What a guy!!! Mabe he will start up under a new name next year!! And change DRAMATICALLY!!! lol lol


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

creativedesigns;464284 said:


> Even the city bylaw office revoked his snowplow contractor licence!!! These are orange plates we have to have visible on the back racks of trucks. What a guy!!! Mabe he will start up under a new name next year!! And change DRAMATICALLY!!! lol lol


i am still trying to understand why they have snow plow contractor licensing at all. if you can drive a vehicle you can plow snow. takes a little more thought but not much.
sounds like just a way for the city or whoever to make money on another fee.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Cash grab by the city. Pure and simple.:angry:


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

NJ Plowman;464267 said:


> Hey Poncho...how come there isn't a plow on that hotrod?


*The heat from the exhaust melts the snow........*



bribrius;464290 said:


> i am still trying to understand why they have snow plow contractor licensing at all. if you can drive a vehicle you can plow snow. takes a little more thought but not much.
> sounds like just a way for the city or whoever to make money on another fee.


*That's the Canadian way...........tax the snot out of everything.......................tymusic*



BlackIrish;464318 said:


> Cash grab by the city. Pure and simple.:angry:


*
BlackIrish, do you know anything about this Tony guy?*


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Tons
He is the King POS around here:angry:


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Last 2 winters here very lite. Tony and his tractors very popular but his tractor/client ratio way off. He had 4000 customers last yr but serviced them very half assed down to 1400 this yr. All low price no service.
This winter is hell.
Been snowing for 6 weeks- 72% of yrly avg as of yesterday on the ground 68" and counting. Two 16"in 24hr storms in the last 2 weeks w/ other smaller ones mixed in. Tony cut service Fri b4 the last 16" Sunday storm. Had another storm Thursday.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow! !


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Canadian Repo!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

grandview;465014 said:


> Canadian Repo!


lmao now thats funny


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Clapper&Company;462137 said:


> is his name BOB?


Hahaha. I was going to say how did Bob get all those clients already?


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

City finally stepped in and suspended his business liscence. Cease all work ,snow ,roofing etc. Tony started mass marketing cheap roof clearings, BBB got involved. Claims he can't refund anyone cause he's broke.Loser


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Powerjoke I run 7 F350's 95-06, 2 bobcats, 2 jeeps and hire: another F350 +2 bobcats+2 triaxles+ 6 shovelers. Last 16" storm was 36 triaxle hrs.That's a boatload for me. A 2"er is usually 6hrs:yow!:


----------



## dylan (Dec 21, 1999)

Hopefully the prices will start going up a bit now. With Tony's at $200 and Appleseed at $200 for the season, I look like the bad guy if I ask for $500. 

He might have a been good for business though. He identified all those cheap people that want service for next to nothing. Now we just have to convince them to pay for it.


----------



## bill8379 (Dec 9, 2007)

Man I got just TWO people that phone me up everytime it snows. Several time sometimes. I tell them have I ever NOT done your drive way? and they say I just want to know where you are and why you're not done yet. I try to explain, several times now, light snow I'm there fast, heavy snow everything takes longer. Might be 10 pm and if we ever get 40 cm it might be tomorrow.

These two people drive me crazy, I think I'll drop one for sure this month, I don't even like his lawn either. It's very hard to get the mowers over his loose flag stones set on loose rocks. When I come across customers that expect me to be waiting at the end of their drive way for the snow to stop, things go downhill fast. Lost two side by side, like that in Nov. It stopped snowing at 3pm, I'm there at 9:30, same day, not too heavy but I got 34 customers. "why are you so late". I'm like most people are even going to go out till tomorrow, I try to go out fast before it gets packed down.

I can only imagine how many people are bothering that Tony guytymusic


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

WTF, 17 "tractors" are broken? 2yrs old BAHAHAHAHAHAH , scammer!


----------



## snowcan (Sep 28, 2006)

Tony's equipment was repo'd, there was no brake failure,....he collected 1400 $100 cheques and did nothing,the rest were post dates, last year he had 4000 customers and crap service at $200-$225.00 a season. This year he promised to show at 3cm instead of our standard 5cm and still found 1400 suckers, this guy has been all over the papers for 2 years, it's hard to feel sorry for those suckers. Residential contractors here lost customers because of his lowballing scam, but it's just as well this year, we have had 160cm (about 5feet) of snow in the last month. Tony will not be paying anyone back that's for sure.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Clapper&Company;462137 said:


> is his name BOB?


LMAO. That is too funny. They didnt mention anything about a Burb.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

he said "its not my fault the brakes are bad"........well pal it is


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

He has given every snowplow contractor a bad name here in Ottawa, we are all being painted with same brush. Karma is a b**ch.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Da mn Canadians, I wish I had 1400 customers and a better brake supplier.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Ramairfreak98ss;465715 said:


> WTF, 17 "tractors" are broken? 2yrs old BAHAHAHAHAHAH , scammer!


They are Landinis, any one else ever try that brand? I agree it is a total scam though. Not much different then a guy doing commercial, booking 8 hrs at 2".


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Isn't a Landini just a blue massey-fergusson?


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

As of Fri jan 4, 192cm down,over 6'.
Heard that all Tony's equipment up for sale. He's selling before bankruptcy trustee seizes it all. 
Then I heard he will start over w/wife's name..............here we go again.:yow!:
tymusic


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Is her name Mrs Repo?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

I should print the 4 pages of this topic & drop it off in his mailbox! One of my residential drives are in the same neighborhood he lives in!!! Wonder what he'll think of that! Mabe he will take Bribrius's advice & join plowsite lol ......Now he is sending out flyers for clearing snow on top of roofs! ......Sure Tony sign me up!! Ya right.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

That tractors he have is New Holland with gear transmission not hydro.

I couldn't believe he lie to people that brake is bad.


Those brake on tractors is actual heavy duty that would last over 1,000 hours.



I am still surprise how he manage afford many new tractors. They must cost around 30,000 dollars for that tractor

How he spend 800,000 dollars fast. I would not do without many equipment. I think I can do 50 accounts is enough but 4,000 accounts. No one remember his from last year now they are rip off again.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Update..


An Ottawa, Ontario snowplowing business faces up to $126,000 in fines after customers failed to get their service.

The city's licence committee revoked the licence of Tony's Snow Blowing yesterday after receiving dozens of complaints.

City lawyer Stuart Huxley told the committee Ottawa's Better Business Bureau has received 343 complaints from those who have paid, but say they have not received any service from the company.

The city has charged owner Tony Putinski with nine offences -- four counts of failing to keep appropriate records of transactions and five zoning infractions for operating his company from his home on Glen Manor Dr.

Huxley told committee members bylaw officers saw several pieces of snow removal equipment parked at Putinski's home.

When bylaw officers began investigating last month, Putinski said his 13 tractors had faulty brakes that prevented them from plowing.

Bylaw officer Scott Wright testified yesterday only two of the pieces of equipment actually had faulty brakes. The city was told by equipment manufacturer Landini that the faults they found were due to "operator abuse."

The city also accused Putinski's wife, Shirley Regimbald, of operating an "illegal" snow removal business, Masters Snow Blowing.

Thursday, January 31, 2008


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Milwaukee;479133 said:


> That tractors he have is New Holland with gear transmission not hydro.
> 
> I couldn't believe he lie to people that brake is bad.
> 
> ...


Actually they are LANDINI tractors. I think he has around 12 of them, they cost much less than a New Holland. You are right the brakes should be good for at least 2000 hours, which amounts to 10 years, or more. A tractor like that with a inversed snow blower, and clients close together. Can handle around 150 driveways.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

hel move and scam somebody else


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Paul Vanderzon;508379 said:


> Actually they are LANDINI tractors. I think he has around 12 of them, they cost much less than a New Holland. You are right the brakes should be good for at least 2000 hours, which amounts to 10 years, or more. A tractor like that with a inversed snow blower, and clients close together. Can handle around 150 driveways.


But it sure look exact to new Holland. Maybe they are copyright

I agree that how he broke brakes because someone ride on brake during drive would wear out fastest.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

At the speeds needed to snowblow a driveway, he shouldn't even need strong brakes... low speed and dragging his anchor/blower...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Very interesting. Sounds like the guy around here that does the same thing year after. Even used to be a thread about him until it was deleted. Once again for no obvious reason. Hadn't been posted to in awhile then BAM it was gone.  

Same MO as this moron. 

Wonder if this thread will go away?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Milwaukee;508504 said:


> But it sure look exact to new Holland. Maybe they are copyright
> 
> I agree that how he broke brakes because someone ride on brake during drive would wear out fastest.


The colour is the same but everthing else is different.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

The color is the same, thats were the similarities ends. I own New Hollands and still have 1 Landini left. Either tractor will get the job done. I found I had more repairs to do on the Landini. Had to change the syncromesh every 2 years. tymusic


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Paul V
I get hammered by these guys, tractor snowblower, every year. I'd like to buy one or more to compete, but equipment sitting 7 mths out of 12 never really worked for me.
What I'd really like is to come and take a peak at your operation and pick your brain. 
What do you think?
tymusic


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Went to an auction on Sat. Some of Tony's trucks,tractor& a blower were sold off. Many fraud charges have been laid. 17 @over $5000 + 17 @ under $5K. Has been fined $126K by the city. The downward spiral continues.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Glad to hear they are forcefeeding him some crap....


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Sounds like he needs an in house mechanic. With 75% of his fleet in poor condition.

But it doesn't seem like thats the truth anyway. Sounds like a BS artist.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Jello1;543771 said:


> Sounds like he needs an in house mechanic. With 75% of his fleet in poor condition.
> 
> But it doesn't seem like thats the truth anyway. Sounds like a BS artist.


Tractors w/400 hrs on em don't need too much. He's a rip off artist ,34 fraud charges.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Keep at it Tony!


Trouble for snow removal operator
By The Ottawa Citizen 
6/4/2008 
Print This Story E-Mail This Story Save This Story

Another company associated with Tony Putinski has run into legal troubles. City crews answering complaints from residents found 24 signs advertising Paramount Roofing glued to poles in Stittsville, said Susan Jones, the city's bylaw chief.

"Our policy is to contact the company and ask that the signs be removed, but when we did that, the response wasn't favourable, so that prompted further investigation," she said yesterday.

It turned out the company was operating out of the same address as Tony's Snow Blowing and is run by his partner. The company faces 24 charges of defacing public property because glue was used to put up the posters. Each charge carries a $360 fine.

Wednesday, June 4, 2008


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

LOL well I guess thats peanuts compared to what he's already in for but hey it just goes to show you what these clowns are really like....


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

this guy needs a new adress


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

hes probly got a wealthy swiss bank account where nobody can take money from him!!!


----------

